# 27th of June 2005 is a...



## Pisis (Jun 27, 2005)

* ...20th Anniversary of my Birthday!!!*  

In other words, I'm exactly two _Decades_ old.

In other words, I'm around _7,300_ days old.

In other words, _I've spent 1/4 of my life_ (2000-2005) _playing and/or modding EAW_ (I made my 1st EAW skin in Summer 2000).

So far, I've been to three Continents (Europe, Asia, Africa: _UK, Spain, Germany, Italy, San Marino, France, Austria, Poland, Bulgaria, Holland, Belgium, Denmark, Norway, Slovakia, Israel, Tunesia, Egypt, Morrocco_)

I send all the best and a toast to all of you!

BTW, will be a humongous party with my friends (Will post pics)!!!



 
 
 
 



Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 27, 2005)

Happy Birthday Pisis! I hope you have a great party mate and drink a few beers for me!
PS Make sure you visit Oz one day! You'll love it.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 27, 2005)

The nasty thing is, time will now seem to accelerate at twice the speed! It only seems a short time ago that I myself was 20 - now I'm three months shy of my 26th!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 27, 2005)

I remember getting into a bar fight in Morrisville New York at the Cherry Valley Inn, during the Winter of 1984, like it was yesterday... Some dude was jumping up and down on a policecars' hood...

I, YES ME, got thrown through a plate glass bay window... 

Now Im 39 and wondering where all these damn scars came from... They used to be invisible LOL......

Congrats on ur Birthday......


----------



## evangilder (Jun 27, 2005)

Happy b-day, Pisis. May your 20th be better than mine. I was in a foxhole on a perimeter in the cold pouring rain for 12 hours.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Happy B-Day mate! Well travelled indeed!

Les, your inaccurate siggy calls for some alterations to mine...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 27, 2005)

which by the looks of it you still have to do........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Yep...


----------



## plan_D (Jun 27, 2005)

Lovely 20th, evan. Hey, it's more interesting than "I got drunk and threw up on my neighbours dog (daughter)"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 27, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 27, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Lovely 20th, evan. Hey, it's more interesting than "I got drunk and threw up on my neighbours dog (daughter)"



12 hours on perimeter post with nothing going on was far from exciting. It wouldn't have been too bad if it wasn't rainy and cold. I don't mind getting a little wet, but when I'm wet and cold, I get a little cranky.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 28, 2005)

I won't ask where...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2005)

It was actually in England! It was just after we raided Libya, so I was assigned to augment the security forces on the perimeter in case there was trouble. There wasn't, so it was a long 12 hours. Long, and cold.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 28, 2005)

You were in a foxhole, in England? Were you actually in a fox's hole?


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2005)

yep. You have to watch where you stpe though!


----------

